# Man, found in 7 pieces, had face skinned and sewn onto soccer ball



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2010)

> The body of 36-year-old Hugo Hernandez was left on the streets of Los Mochis in seven pieces as a chilling threat to members of the Juarez drug cartel. A note read: "Happy New Year, because this will be your last."
> 
> To drive home the point, the assailants skinned Hernandez's face and stitched it onto a soccer ball.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2010)

fuck , do not want that shit in the US


----------



## RaikageGod (Jan 8, 2010)

That's disgusting and sick !


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 8, 2010)

holy moley!
the things people do for money and power...
this is disgusting, psycho killer shit.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 8, 2010)

I WONDER HOW WE CAN SOLVE THE CRIME INVOLVED IN THE TRADING OF ILLEGAL DRUGS.

OH WAIT.  "ILLEGAL"  HMMMM


----------



## kayanathera (Jan 8, 2010)

Excuse me but if this is not a textbook act of TERRORISM(you know from the word terror) what else Mexico thinks it is? If this shit doesnt stop I think  a military dictator would be preferable or Mexico is Afganistan II with narco instead of talibans


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2010)

Masaki said:


> I WONDER HOW WE CAN SOLVE THE CRIME INVOLVED IN THE TRADING OF ILLEGAL DRUGS.
> 
> OH WAIT.  "ILLEGAL"  HMMMM



These guys aren't just drug cartells anymore. They're making just as much money fencing stolen oil to American investment groups looking to make some quick money then they do selling drugs now. The only way some of these groups are going to go down is if they end up dead, particularly the extremist like La Familia who have Christian Apocalyptic agenda.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Jan 8, 2010)

Am I the only one who's reminded of that scene in El Mariachi where (as part of a dream sequence) the kid kicks a soccer ball to the main character and it transforms into a guy's head?
I am? Just checking.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh wow...just wow.

Any pictures? 


But yea, that's sick.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 8, 2010)

Holy shit that's scary.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh wow...just wow.
> 
> Any pictures?
> 
> ...



Haven't found any. Reporters in Mexico aren't really willing to cover the Cartells too closely anymore because there is a good chance that someone will end up dead, so most of the Cartell news that comes out are government reports.


----------



## ragnara (Jan 8, 2010)

I want to see the ball


----------



## aquis45 (Jan 8, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> fuck , do not want that shit in the US



It is in some parts near the border. Not that extreme but there have been shootings and other crimes all linked to the drug trade.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2010)

We've had our share of drug cartels in the US, even now they're playing around near the other side of the border, however, they would do well to stay on their side, they know this isnt the 80s or even the early 90s


----------



## Altron (Jan 8, 2010)

Not surprised considering this is probably the norm in places like Sinaloa. Still pretty sick that a guy could just skin a face of a head and stitch it onto a soccer ball.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 8, 2010)

As violent as it would be, I am hoping for an vigilante uprising like what happened to Escobar in Columbia.  The people of Mexico have been living in fear for far too long, and perhaps it is time for them to take the law into their own hands.  Federal authorities are not proving effective, and the scumbags running the cartels deserves as much protection from the law as much as Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2010)

i wonder if the face on the ball is smiling.

stupidity aside; this is pretty sick and disturbing. makes me not want to go back to Mexico any time soon. according to my dad one of my uncles was beheaded in mexico, i never met him though.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

Holy shit. That's fucking brutal.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 8, 2010)

Have to give them points for originality 



Chee said:


> Oh wow...just wow.
> 
> *Any pictures*?
> 
> ...



Beat me to it  I was liek - no pictures?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow that's brutal. Man I can't even imagine the pain that guy went through.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 8, 2010)

Holy shit.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my god, that's disgusting!

O+O


----------



## Ceria (Jan 8, 2010)

that's pretty hardcore, and a solid deterrent to drugs if ever there was one.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 8, 2010)

Now that's how you send a message.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2010)

Heh, remind me not to go to Mexico.


----------



## saprobe (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear God. It has gotten so bad in Mexico that they're looking for fresh new ways to say "You're next."


----------



## g_core18 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats really fucked up.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow. It's one thing to kill a person(which is wrong in itself)....then yet another fucked up level to go as far as skinning the person's face off and sewing it onto a soccer ball.

Only an extremely fucked up person could do something like that.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2010)

What a gift to become one with your favorite sport.


----------



## eHav (Jan 9, 2010)

my name is also Hugo... could have been me 



if i ruled the world i would bomb so many places indiscriminately


----------



## Nork Nobody (Jan 9, 2010)

Tom Hanks' movies should be banned.


----------



## abcd (Jan 9, 2010)

mexico joins list of places i am scared to go to


----------



## Mojim (Jan 9, 2010)

Holy Hell!! That's just way too sick! XD


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 9, 2010)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Garfield (Jan 9, 2010)

Man, we got some sick shit going on around here but this one takes the cake...


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 9, 2010)

well that's just lovely.


----------



## krome (Jan 9, 2010)

That's fucking scary.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jan 9, 2010)

harr darr Can't we just Nuke Mexico


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sick man, Freaking sick *barffff*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 9, 2010)

oh my God... sounds like a scene from a horror movie


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 9, 2010)

STITCHING INNNN MY SKIIINNNN


----------



## Mojim (Jan 9, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> oh my God... sounds like a scene from a horror movie


They must have seen Saw/Hostel/Texas Massacre etc. movies like that for having the idea or thoughts doing something like that :[


----------



## Tyler (Jan 9, 2010)

I am never going to Mexico.


----------



## lazer (Jan 9, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Source:




Yo, Strong, I'm real happy for you, and Imma let you finish, but that is one of the hardest thread titles OF ALL TIME!


----------



## kayanathera (Jan 9, 2010)

try that with a rugby ball and I'll recomand you to an italia
n taylor


----------



## Mako (Jan 9, 2010)

Holy crap... That really is brutal... Is it too late to shoot down the Mexicans after what they did?


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 9, 2010)

Hardcore .


----------



## dilbot (Jan 9, 2010)

> To drive home the point, the assailants skinned Hernandez's face and stitched it onto a soccer ball.



Looks like the cartels are fans of Castaway.

WIIILLSOONN!!!!!!!!


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jan 9, 2010)

Holy sh*t !! that's hardcore 0__o
The guy who found it must have been traumatized (I would )


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 9, 2010)

That type of stuff is just pointless.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 9, 2010)

I love living in Mexico. :33 

It's the best kind of shit hereeee~... Yep. 

Actually, I had a neighbor(who was also a policeman) that was killed by some people named ''Los Z'' or something.. I think they had to do with drugs or w/e. 

Yeah, he was pretty much shot to death.  ..about 20 something shots in his body.. Brutal. D:


----------



## Mihael (Jan 9, 2010)

Lol, I will admit it. That was badass. A pretty good threat.

I still kinda like México anyways, fun shit happens here.


----------



## Altron (Jan 9, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> I love living in Mexico. :33
> 
> It's the best kind of shit hereeee~... Yep.
> 
> ...


They were Los Zetas


----------



## Mihael (Jan 9, 2010)

In fact I think yesterday here in Hermosillo, they killed 2 guys in a local store. Dont know the exact details though.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 9, 2010)

Altron said:


> They were Los Zetas



Yeah, that. 


Who are they anyway?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2010)

Stuff is nearly this bad one some parts of the Texas border, of course that's okay...it couldn't possibly spread from there .

I am reminded of when that bundle of tied together *heads* was tossed into a night club in a border town.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2010)

tyler said:


> I am never going to Mexico.



You can already find the best parts of the country (the women and food) elsewhere.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah I guess I won't be going to mexico any time soon.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Jan 9, 2010)

kayanathera said:


> Excuse me but if this is not a textbook act of TERRORISM(you know from the word terror) what else Mexico thinks it is? If this shit doesnt stop I think  *a military dictator would be preferable* or Mexico is Afganistan II with narco instead of talibans



I think a nice Joe Stalin type would do Mexico some good. You know law and diplomacy has failed when you get faces sown onto soccer balls.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 9, 2010)

Damn, and I was suppose to go to Mexico for spring break.


----------



## kumabear (Jan 9, 2010)

this is when you need martial law


----------



## Medusa (Jan 9, 2010)

I cant find pics even its not on gurochan.net I wanna see what it looks like lol


----------



## saprobe (Jan 9, 2010)

kumabear said:


> this is when you need martial law


They have already sent in the army and it's not enough. The gangs are better armed and extremely well coordinated and informed. They need the US to help cut off the gun supply to make any progress at all and that's not likely to come because of 2nd amendment protection.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 10, 2010)

i've never heard of such a successful attempt at intimidation


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy shit!!
So many murders just because of Money.I'll never understand it.


----------



## xpeed (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, they're watching too much b-rated horror movies in Mexico.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 10, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Yeah, that.
> 
> 
> Who are they anyway?



Paramilitary drug gang with more guns than the Mexican army and less morals than Al Qaida. These guys would scare the fuck out of the Rwandan Interahamwe, and those guys chopped off peoples' limbs with machetes for shits and giggles.


----------



## Tkae (Jan 10, 2010)

It's good to know that drug cartel members are practicing other, more delicate hobbies. Other than gunning people down.

Needlepoint is a great place to start!


----------



## kyochi (Jan 10, 2010)

Darklyre said:


> Paramilitary drug gang with more guns than the Mexican army and less morals than Al Qaida. These guys would scare the fuck out of the Rwandan Interahamwe, and those guys chopped off peoples' limbs with machetes for shits and giggles.



Thanks.  ..I'm glad I know who they are and what they can do...


----------



## Keile (Jan 10, 2010)

Stop illegal immigration now or face the prospect of your son or daughter or brother or sister ending up with their faced stitched into a soccer ball.

Your move, America.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 10, 2010)

This is basically war. Fight it as such.

Step 1: Accept collateral damage
Step 2: Apply airstrikes to well known gang related places

I really can't see how this can get better by itself. It seems more likely that with this much power at their fingertips the drug gangs might actually infiltrate up to the highest layers of government. That must be prevented at all costs.


----------



## Keile (Jan 10, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Step 1: Accept collateral damage
> Step 2: Apply airstrikes to well known gang related places



That'll work because the gang members don't blend in with the normal population. Wait, they probably do. So, what we're accepting is the bombing of Mexico City!


----------



## Prowler (Jan 10, 2010)

Some fella has been watching Dexter.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, Mexico is now on my list of "countries you dont want to live in", next to Arabian Emirates.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jan 10, 2010)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 10, 2010)

Keile said:


> That'll work because the gang members don't blend in with the normal population. Wait, they probably do. So, what we're accepting is the bombing of Mexico City!



Considering how shitty the place currently is, I find that completely acceptable.

Don't fool yourselves. This IS a war. It is NOT just a matter for the police or law enforcement. You either bring in military hardware and stomp on them HARD or you're just feeding innocent people into a never-ending meatgrinder.


----------



## Altron (Jan 10, 2010)

These cartels especially Sinaloa and Tijiuana make Al Qaeda, North Korea and Iranian Revolutionary Guard pale in comparison to sheer brutality and terror tactics.

A favorite tactic of Los Zetas is to take a person stuff him into a 55 inch gallon drum container and then pour gasoline and watch the guy take 5-8 hours to slowly burn to death. It is called "Quiso" AKA "Stew". So yeah you don't fuck around with these guys.


----------



## Spirit (Jan 10, 2010)

Soldiers should be breathing down the streets. Mexico should be in a state of emergency.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder how an "eye for an eye" would imply here.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy shit.  
Disgusting.
Are there any pictures?


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 10, 2010)

Gives a whole new meaning to "kick him in the face" 

Too soon?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 10, 2010)

Altron said:


> These cartels especially Sinaloa and Tijiuana make Al Qaeda, North Korea and Iranian Revolutionary Guard pale in comparison to sheer brutality and terror tactics.
> 
> A favorite tactic of Los Zetas is to take a person stuff him into a 55 inch gallon drum container and then pour gasoline and watch the guy take 5-8 hours to slowly burn to death. It is called "Quiso" AKA "Stew". So yeah you don't fuck around with these guys.



Sounds fucking awful. Now I see why the army doesn't press these guys as much.


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 10, 2010)

god that is so gruesome!!! them Mexicans are serious with their drugs


----------



## Vatatzes (Jan 11, 2010)

Its a good thing soccer never caught on here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like something even the Punisher wouldn't go for.



> More than 15,000 people have been killed since President Felipe Calderon launched a crackdown on cartels three years ago.



This makes it sound government-sponsored?


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2010)

These people are serious about sellin' them drugs.


----------



## Agony (Jan 11, 2010)

wad the fuck.sick.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a problem that wont get better until the border with Mexico is secure, or until things get so bad that the Mexican government completely collapses and the viloence begins to spill into our boarders leading to war.


----------



## Munak (Jan 11, 2010)

Yet, the solution offered for this is to legalize hard drugs?

Seems we just can't win, can we?


----------



## darkangelcel (Jan 11, 2010)

kayanathera said:


> Excuse me but if this is not a textbook act of TERRORISM(you know from the word terror) what else Mexico thinks it is? If this shit doesnt stop I think  a military dictator would be preferable or Mexico is Afganistan II with narco instead of talibans



Yeah is terrorism but you don?t want to scare the general population so you can say that too loud!
Revolutions in M?xico get pretty ugly!



dreams lie said:


> As violent as it would be, I am hoping for an vigilante uprising like what happened to Escobar in Columbia.  The people of Mexico have been living in fear for far too long, and perhaps it is time for them to take the law into their own hands.  Federal authorities are not proving effective, and the scumbags running the cartels deserves as much protection from the law as much as Osama Bin Laden.



That is what Calder?n tried to do! And is not that he is failing, but he is attacking with everything he has and now the cartels want revenge!



Gnome on Fire said:


> i wonder if the face on the ball is smiling.
> 
> stupidity aside; this is pretty sick and disturbing. makes me not want to go back to Mexico any time soon. according to my dad one of my uncles was beheaded in mexico, i never met him though.



As a Mexican i feel the need to apologize to you!
I?m sorry about your uncle -_-




Hentai said:


> Okay, Mexico is now on my list of "countries you dont want to live in", next to Arabian Emirates.





Sephiroth said:


> Heh, remind me not to go to Mexico.





abcd said:


> mexico joins list of places i am scared to go to





tyler said:


> I am never going to Mexico.



Please don?t say that! 
My country is beautiful! And it really depends where you go! If you go south the situation is completely different.




Donuts said:


> Holy crap... That really is brutal... Is it too late to shoot down the Mexicans after what they did?


what did we do?




Kyochi said:


> I love living in Mexico. :33
> 
> It's the best kind of shit hereeee~... Yep.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh extra?o mi M?xico 
Me da tristeza que la situaci?n este tan critica




Lilykt7 said:


> Yeah I guess I won't be going to mexico any time soon.





FLUFFY G said:


> Damn, and I was suppose to go to Mexico for spring break.



Just know where to go!!!





Keile said:


> Stop illegal immigration now or face the prospect of your son or daughter or brother or sister ending up with their faced stitched into a soccer ball.
> 
> Your move, America.



Immigrants are hardly the ones doing this!
These people have power, money!




Keile said:


> That'll work because the gang members don't blend in with the normal population. Wait, they probably do. So, what we're accepting is the bombing of Mexico City!



My family, my friends and everything I knew is there in Mexico city so please don?t joke around like that



Darklyre said:


> Considering how shitty the place currently is, I find that completely acceptable.
> 
> Don't fool yourselves. This IS a war. It is NOT just a matter for the police or law enforcement. You either bring in military hardware and stomp on them HARD or you're just feeding innocent people into a never-ending meatgrinder.



Yes your right!  This is war and until everyone realizes how things really are this will continue the same way!

BTW Please don?t say my City is shitty! I don?t go around saying that about yours!


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## kman4007 (Jan 11, 2010)

WTF I don't think they could have made that any worse.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Yet, the solution offered for this is to legalize hard drugs?
> 
> Seems we just can't win, can we?



Legalizing hard drugs wouldn't stop anything. The Cartells are the number 1 Smugglers into the US. The only people who think legalizing hard drugs will do anything to help the problem in Mexico are stuppid or people who would just like to be able to take those hard drugs legally and would use any excuse to try and make a case.

Yes, the Cartells are drug dealers, but that only makes up a portion of the money they make.


----------



## natwel (Jan 16, 2010)

eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 16, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> Yeah is terrorism but you don?t want to scare the general population so you can say that too loud!
> Revolutions in M?xico get pretty ugly!
> 
> 
> ...




You still haven't convinced me that I should even get near the boarder for Mexico. Nice try tho.


----------



## Aina (Jan 16, 2010)

That's just gruesome. 

I couldn't imagine such a psycho to even to this depth. D:>


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

That's just


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 17, 2010)

not surprised but still very messed up


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 17, 2010)

I have heard somewhere that a minority of criminals are responsible for the majority of crime.

So this is essentially a war situation and we then have to accept collateral damage in order to win the war. If the war is not won the government will lose and then the criminal elements will BECOME the government. An even worse situation that the one current.

The real solution shouldn't be too difficult. Track down the leaders and aistrike them. A costly procedure, of course, but it will likely do more good than bad in the long run. Once the leaders are out of the pictur ethe organizations will be temporarily destabilized and it should be possible to use precision attacks on target locales.


----------



## Nashima (Jan 17, 2010)

I really wanna see some pics.


----------



## UX7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Anybody else think these cartels have been watching Dexter 

I wish there was a real Dexter in real life so he could take care of this mess


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

When I read the title I thought wtf, and reading that D:  It's just so creepy and scary, especially whoever actually sewed it onto the soccer ball.  Can't believe they'd go so far.  Be scary to live in a place where that might happen.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 18, 2010)

for all the people that are saying holy shit Mexico is the worst place of all, those guys are monsters, they should bomb Mexico, shitty goverment that doesn?t do anything, I?m not going never to that place, bla bla bla I?m an ignorant pussie

well yeah theres some serious shit going on mostly cuz our president(yeah I?m mexican and fine and alive) in some way declare war against the drug dealers and the drug dealers are fighting back have you seen the dark knight is the same stuff after they live fine and now the authorities or batman begin to aroused them they just start to attack and each time most worst than the previous so they authorities stop. Also not that ib every damn place are going to kill you, yeah some places I even wouldn?t go like Sinaloa or Tijuana the more close to the US the worst (seriously is somebody fault is the US people for being so addict cuz the cartels mostly get their money from the US) some places are nice and you can have a nice time looking ancient pyramids like Chicheb Itza in Merida or having wild parties at Cancun during the spring break (I?m going this year girls). Anyway please don?t react like is the worst thing you have ever read, crazy and horrible shit happen in almost every part of the goddamn world even in the place you live and you even didn?t know it so please be more polite when you react to stuff like this.

PD: I also want to see some pictures a football ball that some crazy shit


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 18, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> for all the people that are saying holy shit Mexico is the worst place of all, those guys are monsters, they should bomb Mexico, shitty goverment that doesn?t do anything, I?m not going never to that place, bla bla bla I?m an ignorant pussie
> 
> well yeah theres some serious shit going on mostly cuz our president(yeah I?m mexican and fine and alive) in some way declare war against the drug dealers and the drug dealers are fighting back have you seen the dark knight is the same stuff after they live fine and now the authorities or batman begin to aroused them they just start to attack and each time most worst than the previous so they authorities stop. Also not that ib every damn place are going to kill you, yeah some places I even wouldn?t go like Sinaloa or Tijuana the more close to the US the worst (seriously is somebody fault is the US people for being so addict cuz the cartels mostly get their money from the US) some places are nice and you can have a nice time looking ancient pyramids like Chicheb Itza in Merida or having wild parties at Cancun during the spring break (I?m going this year girls). Anyway please don?t react like is the worst thing you have ever read, crazy and horrible shit happen in almost every part of the goddamn world even in the place you live and you even didn?t know it so please be more polite when you react to stuff like this.
> 
> PD: I also want to see some pictures a football ball that some crazy shit





Um, what? Are you saying that Mexico now has a "Joker" figure that goes against everything just to cause Chaos? Does he tell you about his scars too?


----------



## Ineffable (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish there were some pics.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2010)

I really don't understand why people are so upset about this. Someone went Vigilante on the drugs cartels after watching Dexter and you think is a bad thing? 

Besides is not like both sides are out there looking tourists to kill.  You get yourself killed either by:
1) Being a police officer
2) Being part of the Army
3) Important politician against narcos
4) Ask help from the narcos or buy from them
5) If you are a girl, just stay the fuck out of dark places and don't accept any ride, job for the open minded or else...
6) If you go around being a dick and showing how much money you have, you can get kidnapped. 

Give me a break. As long as you don't get into their business you should be ok. There's a saying here: "El que nada debe, nada teme", *"He who owes nothing, fears nothing". *

I say this because in the corner of my block they found 3 guys' heads with a note saying "we will kill all the narcos, pedophiles and 'ZETAS'". The only thing you should fear is to get mugged and that happens anywhere in the world. As long as you are a good boy... 

The soccer ball part was rather disturbing, I agree. Original, but disturbing.

EDIT:

You are forgetting the other side of Mexico:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXYZoDrIPDU[/YOUTUBE]

Each part has a longer clip and you can find them in youtube as _bicentenario televisa_.


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 19, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to "kick him in the face"
> 
> Too soon?



Wow that was in really bad taste but...lol


----------

